# Video of my 2014 stick canes



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I would like to share my works for this summer with you. I have made a video that you can watch on Youtube, here's the link:






I've made this video without any pretention at all, just to share with other peoples who have the same passion.

The music is from me too, hope you like...!

Frankie.


----------

